
Cog - johnwheeler
https://medium.com/@jenniferlzeoli/little-pillars-574796f6e655#.xjhtv97y1
======
johnwheeler
This is from my friend. She's a Property Manager, but I suspect the post will
resonate with a lot of programmers.

